# Does anyone remember the 'proper' Liverine unction?



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

I remember when hubby and I got our first dog together almost 20 years ago the vet sold us a tub of liverine unction, it was in a flat round blue tub and was like a red wax. It was fantastic stuff, used it on any sores, cuts, anything really. Then it just seemed to disappear, I've recently searched online for it but can only find big tall tubs and I'm not sure if it is the same stuff 

Anyone know if the original is still made and where to buy it?

TIA


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Never heard of it but just looked it up 
Other people say it's changed, but still good


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

rona said:


> Never heard of it but just looked it up
> Other people say it's changed, but still good


Thanks  I never read any reviews (off to Google) it was really great stuff!


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

I use this after being recommended by the pet shop. I have never seen the old stuff but this is a reddy pinky colour and waxy/gell like. Am not sure if that helps really :huh:


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

the melster said:


> I use this after being recommended by the pet shop. I have never seen the old stuff but this is a reddy pinky colour and waxy/gell like. Am not sure if that helps really :huh:


Thanks  It sounds like the same stuff, could I ask where you bought it please?


----------



## Johollett (Feb 8, 2013)

It is the same ointment in that it works just as well but it is pink in colour rather than the vibrant red it used to be. Hope this helps.


----------



## Blondey (Jul 4, 2012)

Does anyone have a link for this please. Our family used it for years, used the last of my tin, can't find it anywhere. The nice part is they can lick it off and the licking aids healing. Thank you


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but just came across it whilst searching again and realised I hadn't answered. I get mine form my local pet shop ( http://www.animalmagicpetshop.co.uk/ ) who do online and I think you can get it direct ( http://liverine.co.uk ). Still use it regularly.


----------



## Ozzie 5 (Oct 3, 2019)

lipsthefish said:


> I remember when hubby and I got our first dog together almost 20 years ago the vet sold us a tub of liverine unction, it was in a flat round blue tub and was like a red wax. It was fantastic stuff, used it on any sores, cuts, anything really. Then it just seemed to disappear, I've recently searched online for it but can only find big tall tubs and I'm not sure if it is the same stuff
> 
> Anyone know if the original is still made and where to buy it?
> 
> TIA


----------



## Ozzie 5 (Oct 3, 2019)

Yes I remember Liverine I still have some and my dog has a nasty cut on his leg but I've had it a long time so I'm afraid to use it on him in case it's to old and out of date but I'm going to see what our vet Say's tomorrow .I know it's good stuff do you think it will have a use by date ?


----------



## Dennisparkes75 (Dec 22, 2019)

I was an instructor at staff's police dog training school. We used to visit the north staff's hunt kennels and the master of the hounds Derek Stockton, used to treat the hounds with this cream, he used to say it would put hair on a billiard ball.

Hopes this helps. See the photo below.

Dennis.



lipsthefish said:


> I remember when hubby and I got our first dog together almost 20 years ago the vet sold us a tub of liverine unction, it was in a flat round blue tub and was like a red wax. It was fantastic stuff, used it on any sores, cuts, anything really. Then it just seemed to disappear, I've recently searched online for it but can only find big tall tubs and I'm not sure if it is the same stuff
> 
> Anyone know if the original is still made and where to buy it?
> 
> TIA





lipsthefish said:


> I remember when hubby and I got our first dog together almost 20 years ago the vet sold us a tub of liverine unction, it was in a flat round blue tub and was like a red wax. It was fantastic stuff, used it on any sores, cuts, anything really. Then it just seemed to disappear, I've recently searched online for it but can only find big tall tubs and I'm not sure if it is the same stuff
> 
> Anyone know if the original is still made and where to buy it?
> 
> TIA


----------



## redmane44 (Mar 16, 2020)

Ozzie 5 said:


> Yes I remember Liverine I still have some and my dog has a nasty cut on his leg but I've had it a long time so I'm afraid to use it on him in case it's to old and out of date but I'm going to see what our vet Say's tomorrow .I know it's good stuff do you think it will have a use by date ?


I used mine for over 20 years, and it worked fine to the last drop. I would give anything to get it again, but I believe the company is no longer in business.


----------



## redmane44 (Mar 16, 2020)

Dennisparkes75 said:


> I was an instructor at staff's police dog training school. We used to visit the north staff's hunt kennels and the master of the hounds Derek Stockton, used to treat the hounds with this cream, he used to say it would put hair on a billiard ball.
> 
> Hopes this helps. See the photo below.
> 
> Dennis.


Do you by any chance know of any place that might still have some stock of this? I have been searching for it for almost 15 years.


----------



## JasonPefki (Mar 23, 2020)

lipsthefish said:


> I remember when hubby and I got our first dog together almost 20 years ago the vet sold us a tub of liverine unction, it was in a flat round blue tub and was like a red wax. It was fantastic stuff, used it on any sores, cuts, anything really. Then it just seemed to disappear, I've recently searched online for it but can only find big tall tubs and I'm not sure if it is the same stuff
> 
> Anyone know if the original is still made and where to buy it?
> 
> TIA


I still have the original blue tin from the 60's or maybe 50's! Am using the last of pink unction on my cat who the vets would have on steroids. It's still performing. Will definitely buy the latest when I run out. It's online.X


----------



## redmane44 (Mar 16, 2020)

JasonPefki said:


> I still have the original blue tin from the 60's or maybe 50's! Am using the last of pink unction on my cat who the vets would have on steroids. It's still performing. Will definitely buy the latest when I run out. It's online.X


Wait, what do you mean it's online? I've not been able to find it anywhere. Looks like the company is no longer active, can you tell me where you found it?


----------



## JasonPefki (Mar 23, 2020)

redmane44 said:


> Wait, what do you mean it's online? I've not been able to find it anywhere. Looks like the company is no longer active, can you tell me where you found it?


hi darl. can't get original anymore. It's clear ointment now. Just make sure it's precipitated Sulphur BP 19o/o per cent.


JasonPefki said:


> I still have the original blue tin from the 60's or maybe 50's! Am using the last of pink unction on my cat who the vets would have on steroids. It's still performing. Will definitely buy the latest when I run out. It's online.X


It's no longer pink or sticky. Precipitated Sulphur BP 19o/o per cent


----------

